
Debugging a Memory Leak on Heroku - schneems
http://blog.codeship.com/debugging-a-memory-leak-on-heroku/
======
mchu4545
Great article - anything for the JVM?

~~~
codefinger
This article covers the basics: [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/java-
memory-issues](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/java-memory-issues)

------
schneems
I wrote the article, ask me memory questions.

~~~
caleb_thompson
Why can I never remember a new person's name until like the fifth time I meet
them?

~~~
schneems
It's all about your own internal GC. When you meet someone, you don't know if
they're worth remembering or not. It takes a few encounters (or generations)
before your mind realizes that this is necessary information. If you want to
prevent an object from being GC'd in Ruby you can assign it to a constant. In
real life you can hack your brain by making an association with an constant in
your life. A good trick is to try to remember their face and the name of a
celebrity. The extra few seconds you spend thinking about what celebrity has
the same name is usually enough to trick my brain into remembering. Can't
think of anyone famous? Ask them. At least you'll spend a bit of time talking
about their name and it's a fun ice breaker.

~~~
paulmd
One trick from ancient times is the Method of loci:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci)

(linked on HN yesterday)

